# NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT for moderate / heavy gaming?



## SPL Tech (Aug 23, 2006)

I am looking at buying this laptop: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220182

I will use it mainly for gaming. Is it a good choice? It has the NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT GPU. How good is this card? Will it allow me to play any game currently out on the market on all max detail settings on the stock resolution (1680 x 1050)? How far from the top of the line (as far as Nvidia cards go) is this card?


----------



## coolboy0286 (Jul 2, 2007)

As far as I can say, Ive never heard of this card, right now most people are buying either cards like 7900 or 8800, I personally am waiting on a 8800GTS from newegg. Since you are buying this computer for gaming, its much better to get a desktop since it will be much easier to upgrade. I really doubt that card can run the newest games on max settings at 1670 x 1050 resolution.

BTW, on newegg, it said the battery life is 2 hours, i dunno about you, but that sounds QUITE short.


----------



## unknowable (Feb 6, 2008)

that's a decent card - i'm running the same card right now on my hp dv9740us. it'll do the job for you, but it'll get almighty hot. might want to consider getting a laptop cooler pad


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

notebooks don't use the same graphics cards (if at all) as desktops. But an 8600m seems to be above avg GPU power for a notebook.

The link you gave says the notebook is deactivated... discontuned model?


----------



## walters4 (Feb 4, 2008)

I own a ferrari 3200 ..with a 9700 pro gfx..i remember when i bought it ..i thought its going to play all games (at that point of time ofcourse) ..and it did for a while..
but then its video quality degraded..
the main problem was because it got heated..

Laptop cooling isn't that great still ..i've used asus , acer , toshiba , hp and dell laptops ..their cooling isn't adequate for gaming ..

Just my personal thing...

btw 8600gt is a good card..not for high resolutions though ..1024 should be good with aa and af turned on..after that resolution it might lag a bit..


----------



## Waldo_II (Apr 13, 2007)

The GeForce 8600M GT is basically just a tuned-down version of the GeForce 8600 GT. You will likely be able to play most games out there at max settings, but for newer games (COD4, Crysis, anything released within several months), you will have to turn down the settings.


----------

